# Gift Card to Brambleberry--What to Use On?



## cursivearts (May 13, 2013)

For Mother's Day, my husband got me a 100$ gift card to BB.  I am all stocked up on oils and butters, I just ordered more lye from ED.  I have my 2 wood loaf molds I am pretty happy with and 2 pvc molds.  I do need new goggles, so that will be part of it, but I wondered if anyone had any suggestions on good fragrances from there especially, and favorite colorants/additives.  I am particularly looking for a couple of more 'manly' smells.  I would also love to know if there is something useful I missed, since it can be hard to find things on their site.  I am also pretty well stocked on basic equipment.  

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Ruthie (May 13, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE their Chocolate Espresso Cybilla Fragrance Oil.  The chocolate is more prominent until it gets warm (like in the shower) then the coffee comes out.  Yummy, and I do not even drink coffee!  I also think their 10X orange eo is better than even the 15x from WSP.

You are a lucky lady.  Better hold on to that guy!


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 13, 2013)

Perfect Mother's Day Gift & great husband too! I know that you said that you are stocked up on butters, but BB has Pistachio butter for $4.50 a pound. You are going to love the goggles, do you have the wooden molds that can use the silicone liner? The liner is one of my favorite things! Fragrance oils that I like are Oatmeal Milk & Honey, and Lemon Verbena
Type.


----------



## cursivearts (May 13, 2013)

I ended up ordering goggles Lemon Verbena (i love citrus scents), the OMH, cedar and saffron, a couple of lab colors and a few other small scents that  intrigued me.  I have to say, i really liked working with BB, because I meant to add a couple things and when I messaged them, they added it to my order and charged the remainder of my gift card, no problem.  It's nice to know there was an actual person on the other side of things and not just some guy with a clipboard in a giant warehouse....


----------



## Lotus (May 13, 2013)

Wow! I can't wait to spend $100, there. Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## cursivearts (May 13, 2013)

I do have a fantastic husband.  We are both artists so we try our best to support each other's creative endeavors.  I am an illustrator and printmaker, prior to discovering soapmaking (and even now, my cards and prints are my main income).  He is a graphic designer, former filmmaker and is presently teaching himself to code in order to design videogames.  We pretty much cover every end of the artistic spectrum.


----------



## lathered_up (May 14, 2013)

Their Spiced Mahogany fragrance is amazing! Very manly. My dad asks me to make him soap with this fragrance. Turns a dark chocolately brown and the scent doesn't fade.


----------



## ruby61 (May 14, 2013)

The chipotle caramel is good.  I made a coffee soap out of it and totally awesome!  It also sticks well in cp.


----------

